# Help! puppy is not eating or going to the bathroom..



## 20887 (Mar 16, 2011)

My 6mo old chi has refused to eat all day. He went poop this morning like normal but he has tried to go again a few times and only yellow liquid comes out. He is acting pretty normal, just tired, but thought this could be because he isn't eating? Every once and a while he won't eat breakfast and just eats later but I am worried . What else should I look for before taking him to the vet?


----------



## Amandarose531 (Aug 9, 2010)

If he's lethargic, not eating, and passing yellow liquid I think a vet call is in order.

Were he just without appetite that's not too terribly unusual for a pup, but lethargy and yellow liquid don't sound good.


----------



## Lindilou (Mar 6, 2011)

Personally, I would get straight to the vet, but maybe that's just me. Better safe than sorry. Hope everything is okay.


----------



## 20887 (Mar 16, 2011)

Just a quick update-he just ate his dinner and went to the bathroom like normal. Seems like he is fine now, but I will keep an eye on him and go to the vet first thing in the morning if he stops eating again.


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

Glad he is feeling better, Thank you for the update. Keep us posted


----------



## bayoumah (Nov 30, 2010)

hi so glad hes doing better


----------



## Lindilou (Mar 6, 2011)

I'm glad things improved, hope it stays good


----------

